# Toshiba Flatscreen



## tomcatdad (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a Toshiba 45" Flatscreen that only displays 35" image. TV is using AT&T Uvers cable is 1080p. Smaller flatscreen in the bedroom displays full image. What could be the problem??


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Is there a "Menu" button on the remote? If so, find the picture setting and make sure its set to "full screen" or "native" or 16:9 or ???


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I assume you mean there are black bars on the top/bottom or sides? Sounds like a configuration issue as noted above. Verify the video output configuration of the uVerse box. How are the devices connected?


----------

